# Autotrail 2007 v 2008



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

It's nearly 4 weeks since Patch (our 2007 Apache 2007) was stolen...

If our insurance (Safeguard) are true to their word (!!!) we will now be able to start our claim for a new "Patch".....

Does anyone have any comments on the 2007 v the 2008 model......having looked at the brochures both J9 and I have some concerns on the "new" model....

would appreciate the views of anyone who has compared....

thanks,

Timotei.


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Haven’t seen the 2008’s but I have a friend who was going to update his Autotrail and was very disappointed at the difference in quality compared to his own, and went for a German make. Pity help us it they are worse than the 2007, my 2007 is the biggest disappointment in 30 years of caravans and motorhomes despite being the most expensive.

Sorry for such a downer, hope you are please with whatever you go for.


----------



## TimboAnneski (May 1, 2005)

I have a new Auto-trail Dakota on a Mercedes lots of money!!!!! and it will be my last as i have had to take it back to Brownhills with a list of snags as long as my arm. I think it was last thing friday van or first thing monday we are so upset about it as we wanted to go away for the spring but we are stll waiting for parts. my last 4 mv where auto-sleepers and will be going back to them but not from brownhills 
.


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a 2007 cheiften that i took delivery of just before the 2008 model came available they have took a lot of small details away on the 2008 the worst being no tv fixing points and sockets in the living area but prefer the new work tops and sink and positioning of cuboards in the bathroom on the 2008 model as for the build quality i think it is disappointing on all makes of motorhomes as most of the materials used are supplied by the same manufactures and their are no real quality checks carried out these days a p d i know means have we received cleared funds before we tax it


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Good luck on the claim, I've been waiting since Novemebr 07 for some decision to be made, apparently its undergoing routine investigation....or some such taddle. 

I even got an apology for having the file on an insurance company "expert"'s desk for 4 weeks, and he/she forgot it was there.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

timotei said:


> It's nearly 4 weeks since Patch (our 2007 Apache 2007) was stolen...
> 
> If our insurance (Safeguard) are true to their word (!!!) we will now be able to start our claim for a new "Patch".....
> 
> ...


Hi I feel so sorry for you that some scum bag can come along and steal your motorhome, and in the meantime you have to wait for insurance etc to buy a new one, it must be awful not having your motorhome to use and enjoy.


----------

